# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  هل تعرف من هو الصحابي البطل المقاتل الذي قتل بيده 100 من الفرس مبارزة متوالية في معركة واحدة؟

## عاطف الشيخ

*
الذي قال عنه ‫#‏عمر_بن_الخطاب‬ : لا تولوه جيشا من جيوش المسلمين لئلا يهلكهم بشجاعته ؟
إنه هو بطل من أشجع مقاتلي التاريخ البشري على الإطلاق وللأسف لا يعرفه إلا القليل ..
انه الصحابي الجليل ‫#‏البراء_بن_مالك‬ رضي الله عنه .. البطل العظيم .. صاحب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخو خادمه أنس بن مالك
تميز البراء رضي الله عنه بالشجاعة والفروسية و الإقدام .. فقد كان يقاتل في سبيل إعلاء كلمة (لا إله إلا الله) و الفوز بالشهادة .. وكان يبحث عن الجنة مهما كان الطريق شاقاً أو صعباً ..
وكانت غزوة أحد أول مشاهد البراء في صحبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وكان رضي الله عنه ممن سار إلى الحديبية مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبايعه
تابع البراء مسيرة الجهاد فحضر الكثير من الغزوات منها غزوة حنين و‫#‏غزوة_االفتح‬ ، قال عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كم من أشعث أغبر ذي طمرين لا يؤبه له لو أقسم على الله لأبره .. منهم البراء بن مالك .. وبعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأت قبائل العرب ترتد عن الإسلام .. وتصدّى لهم سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق والمسلمون وفي معركة اليمامة احتمى أصحاب مسيلمة الكذاب بحديقة تعرف بحديقة الموت.. فحاصرها المسلمون .. ثم قال البراء: يا معشر المسلمين ألقوني عليهم أنا أفتح لكم باب الحصن بإذن الله.. فاقتحم الجدار وقاتلهم حتى فتح باب الحديقة للمسلمين .. فكان النصر .. وفي هذا اليوم جُرح البراء بضعة وسبعين جرحاً.
وفي يوم فتح (تُستر) من بلاد فارس أنقذ البراء أخيه أنس حين حاصر المسلمون الفرس في إحدى القلاع، فأخذ الفرس يقذفون سلاسل من حديد من فوق الحصن معلق بها كلاليب من فولاذ حميت بالنار .. فعلق كلاب منها بأنس رضي الله عنه .. فلما رآه البراء جرى إلى جدار الحصن وأمسك السلسلة التي تحمل أخاه وجعل يعالج الكُلاب ليخرجه ويداه تحترق وهو لا يأبه لذلك.. حتى أنقذ أخاه ووقع على الأرض وأصبحت يداه عظاماً ليس عليها لحم!!
وحمي الوطيس واشتد النزال فانطلق بعض المسلمين ناحية البراء وقالوا:
يا براء إنك لو أقسمت على الله لأبرك، فقال البراء: اللهم إني أقسم بك عليك أن تمنحنا أكتاف عدونا وأن ترزقني الشهادة وجوار نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فانتصر المسلمون و قُتل البراء شهيداً رضي عنه وعن سائر صحابة نبينا الكرام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رضي الله عنه وأرضاه 
شكرا عاطف الرائع
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*هوالصحابي الجليل البراء بن مالك بن النضر الأنصاري أخو أنس بن مالك لأبيه وأمه.ولد البراء بن مالك بالمدينة وبها عاش إلى أن خرج مقاتلاً في سبيل الله في اليمامة وفي أرض الفرس حتى لقي الله شهيدًاربّاه النبي  على حب الشهادة في سبيل الله وعلى اليقين بنصر الله، وأخبر النبي  أنه مستجاب الدعوة...عن أنس قال دخلت على البراء بن مالك وهو يتغنى فقلت له قد أبدلك الله ما هو خير منه فقال: أترهب أن أموت على فراشي لا والله ما كان الله ليحرمني ذلك وقد قتلت مائة منفردا - أي مبارزة من المشركين في ميادين القتال - سوى من شاركت فيه...انظر إلى يقين البطل المغوار بربه وحسن ظنه بمولاه
عن أنس بن مالك قال لما بعث أبو موسى على البصرة كان ممن بعث البراء بن مالك وكان من ورائه فكان يقول له اختر عملا فقال البراء ومعطي أنت ما سألتك قال نعم قال أما إني لا أسألك إمارة مصر ولا جباية خراج ولكن أعطني قوسي وفرسي ورمحي وسيفي وذرني إلى الجهاد في سبيل الله فبعثه على جيش فكان أول من قتل...وعن ابن سيرين: قال: لقي البراء بن مالك يوم مسيلمة رجلا يقال له حمار اليمامة قال: رجل طوال في يده سيف أبيض قال: وكان البراء رجلا قصيرا فضرب البراء رجليه بالسيف فكأنما أخطأه فوقع على قفاه قال: فأخذت سيفه وأغمدت سيفي فما ضربت إلا ضربة واحدة حتى انقطع فألقيته وأخذت سيفي...وكتب عمر بن الخطاب أن لا تستعملوا البراء بن مالك على جيش من جيوش المسلمين فإنه مهلكة من المهالك يقدم بهم أي لفرط شجاعته...وعن محمد بن سيرين: أن المسلمين انتهوا إلى حائط قد أغلق بابه فيه رجال من المشركين - يوم حرب مسيلمة الكذاب - فجلس البراء بن مالك  على ترس فقال ارفعوني برماحكم فألقوني إليهم فرفعوه برماحهم فألقوه من وراء الحائط فاقتحم إليهم وشد عليهم وقاتل حتى افتتح باب الحديقة فجرح يومئذ بضعة وثمانين جرحاً ولذلك أقام خالد بن الوليد عليه شهراً يداوي جرحه....وعن أنس بن مالك قال: لما كان يوم العقبة بفارس، و قد زوى الناس، قام البراء بن مالك فركب فرسه و هي تزجي، ثم قال لأصحابه: بئس ما عودتكم أقرانكم عليكم فحمل على العدو ففتح الله على المسلمين...عن ابن سيرين قال: بارز البراء بن مالك أخو أنس بن مالك مرزبان الزآرة فقتله وأخذ سلبه فبلغ سلبه ثلاثين ألفا فبلع ذلك عمر بن الخطاب فقال لأبي طلحة إنا كنا لا نخمس السلب وإن سلب البراء قد بلغ مالا كثيرا ولا أرانا إلا خامسيه...مع مجاهد من المجاهدين الذين رباهم النبي  ونهلوا من ينابيع حكمته وشاهدوا بطولته ، ليسجل التاريخ بطولة وشجاعة هذا المجاهد الذي كان يطلب الموت في كل مظانه، وكان قلبه منعقدًا بطلب الشهادة في سبيل الله سائلاً الله بلسانه أن يتقبله الله في قافلة الشهداء وقد كان إنه المقاتل المجاهد الشهيد البراء بن مالك
عن أنس بن مالك يقول: كان البراء بن مالك رجل حسن الصوت فكان يرجز لرسول الله  في بعض أسفاره فبينما هو يرجز إذ قارب النساء فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: إياك و القوارير قال: فامسك...
عن أنس قال: لقي أبي بن كعب البراء بن مالك فقال: يا أخي ما تشتهي؟ قال: سويقا وتمرا فجاء فأكل حتى شبع فذكر البراء ابن مالك ذلك لرسول الله  فقال: اعلم يا براء أن المرء إذا فعل ذلك بأخيه لوجه الله لا يريد بذلك جزاء ولا شكورا بعث الله إلى منزله عشرة من الملائكة يقدسون الله ويهللونه ويكبرونه ويستغفرون له حولا فإذا كان الحول كتب له مثل عبادة أولئك الملائكة وحق على الله أن يطعمهم من طيبات الجنة في جنة الخلد وملك لا يبيد


*

----------

